# Pics from my 125g



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks great Peter!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Peter! Great pix too! The new guy looks looks very happy in there.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

liking the red tex!


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

nice peter. is that my old red dragon FH in pic #1 over the rock pile??? sure looks like him! love the red tex!


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice looking fish, great tank. color me jealous. :lol:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

awesome pics Pete! the tank looks amazing!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

the marble goby ate my salvani cichlid but tonight i got a white seem green terror so its all good.


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

cowis said:


> the marble goby ate my salvani cichlid


i *told* you that a nanny cam is needed.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

u buy it ill set it up!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

more pics:

My new white seem green terror. Still shy so hope for nicer pics tomorow.....


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

True green terror! NICE!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

He is a nice one for sure Peter! Great Shots!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

AWW said:


> True green terror! NICE!


how do you tell a true green terror?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

djamm said:


> how do you tell a true green terror?


True green terrors are white seam. All the orange seam terrors are not true green terrors


----------

